# Is it safe to send a teenager to study in Kualalumpur?



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all,

so my parents are thinking about sending my little brother to study his university in Malaysia (KL) by mid 2017 , but thing is I'm not sure if an 18 years old will be ok there ? is it safe there ? the guy will be living alone and have to make new friends etc so I'm wondering.... 

:confused2:


Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

successcre8or said:


> Hi all,
> 
> so my parents are thinking about sending my little brother to study his university in Malaysia (KL) by mid 2017 , but thing is I'm not sure if an 18 years old will be ok there ? is it safe there ? the guy will be living alone and have to make new friends etc so I'm wondering....
> 
> ...


I have to admit, I'm in the Philippines and have never been to Malaysia. But under no condition would I send a teenager to live in *ANY* foreign country alone. Not ever..


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> I have to admit, I'm in the Philippines and have never been to Malaysia. But under no condition would I send a teenager to live in *ANY* foreign country alone. Not ever..


Hi Jet Lag, 
Thanks for your reply.
Well, its a challenge to be honest. Indeed not an easy decision at all, that's why I opened the topic :confused2:


----------

